# I'm buying a new cage, help



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

After reading some literature about brass cages (which is what my 'tiels are living in), I decided that it's time to buy something bigger, better and safer. It's a toss up between a 24"x22"x41 and a 32"x23"x46"
in the same model at this link: http://aecageco.ca/shop/index.php?page=1&act=viewCat&catId=13

I know that's a pretty fancy cage and all, but it would go better with our furniture. :lol: Why, it even comes with it's own storage area, how cool is that!

I should probably also mention that I might (big might!) want to add one or two more 'tiels in the future, so that's another thing to factor into the decision.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I would go for the larger one!  You current tiels will love the space, and you'll have the option of adding more without needing to buy a bigger cage!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

I've seen that site. Just thought you may want to know it is much cheeper to ship one in from the us. i have the double flight cage on that site. i bought it for somewhere around 380-430 (i just gave mom 430 to make sure every cost was covered. This included shipping, border fees and any oter cost you can think of.) and on that site the cage is 420 + shipping(would cost me about 600 to get the same cage i bought for 430). I'm sure there are many sites with that cage from the us. I'll even do my best to help you find the same one.

Birdcagemart.com may have the cage. i cannot get to there site right now as it appears to be down but once it's back up again i'll take a look.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I agree with Bea the larger one, seeing as your thinking of adding more down the road.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i agree with both bea and laura bigger is always better


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

The bigger the better. Don't feel bad-I got cages that blend well with my "decor" too..lol


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

Well you guys are a bad influence since I was already leaning towards the larger one, much to the dismay of my family. 

Thanks for the info. Birdieness, I actually already looked into the American suppliers, since there is precious few here in Can. I ran across the same cage on Bird Cage Mart and Discount Bird Cage, and was hoping that they are good sources. They are indeed cheaper despite the border fees, etc. but sometimes cheaper doesn't always mean better, and ordering things online seems a bit risky, especially when they won't cover the cost of the return trip if the product in damaged or inferior. 

Aly, I'm so happy that you understand! lol. 

Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I agree Ann I would stick to something in Canada if you can, not that there not good in the States  its just easier if you have to return something less hassles. Its scary ordering a cage online for the first time, when I ordered mine I was a nervous wreck thinking of all the worse case scenerios but thankfully it came in one piece and everything was great


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

Your right on the mark Laura, I think perhaps I'll look into the pet stores too, but it's been my experince that they don't have much to select from and I don't live in the city, so that makes it harder. So you ordered on online, might I ask how far it came? Having worked in the retail industry for several years, I know exactly how sloppy shipping is, it's a wonder that anything makes it in one piece!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

i know where you guys are coming from. I ordered my cage and it cost a ton! but i got it damaged, missing parts and just parts that didn't go with my cage. I sent the place i got my cage from a email, they hooked me up with the manufacture and everything got almost sorted out besides one minor thing. Bird cage mart is very good. i should have ordered from there to start with. some one on another forum ordered the same cage and received it with no damage at all. All i can say is if you get a damaged thing take a lot of pictures and if they will not do anything then threaten to report them to.... darn can't remember what it's call in canada. Well report them to someone like we have a business burel and we can report a lot of things there and they will take over and do everything possible. Best of luck for what ever you do.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Ann said:


> Your right on the mark Laura, I think perhaps I'll look into the pet stores too, but it's been my experince that they don't have much to select from and I don't live in the city, so that makes it harder. So you ordered on online, might I ask how far it came? Having worked in the retail industry for several years, I know exactly how sloppy shipping is, it's a wonder that anything makes it in one piece!


I ordered it from a place in Scarborough Ontario, its about just over an hour drive away from me, I ordered it on a Friday and I got it early Monday afternoon and it came in good condition so I was lucky.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

The place you ordered is pretty good to. a Ex friend ordered there and it came a long way no damage.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would go with the bigger one as well  Here are some sites I found http://www.elite-pets.com/bird.asp and http://www.parrotdiseperch.com/parrot/shop.php?cat=19 Mabey they will get to you quicker and if you have a problem it may be easier to solve


----------



## Serenity (Aug 16, 2007)

I got my new cage from Scarborough as well (probably the same place ), though I went to their warehouse to pick it up. No problems there.


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Ann said:


> After reading some literature about brass cages (which is what my 'tiels are living in), I decided that it's time to buy something bigger, better and safer. It's a toss up between a 24"x22"x41 and a 32"x23"x46"
> in the same model at this link: http://aecageco.ca/shop/index.php?page=1&act=viewCat&catId=13
> 
> I know that's a pretty fancy cage and all, but it would go better with our furniture. :lol: Why, it even comes with it's own storage area, how cool is that!
> ...


Hi Ann,
Where exactly are you in ONtario, because I know of a couple of people who sell cages from their homes for very cheap. My brother just picked mine up for $150.00 from a fellow in Milton. I also know of a couple of people in Guelph who do the same thing.

Also, check out Kijiji.com and look for bird cages...the three people that I found (including the person my brother buys from) were found on Kijiji.
They may not have exactly the ones you are looking at right now, but might have something similar.

I will attach a picture of my cage. If you need some info, let me know.

Duckie


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

I searched for cage suppliers from Scarborough and couldn't find anything, however, I did run across one from Brampton called BirdsRUs who has the very same cage, maybe they're trustworthy. 

Thanks Dunkie, actually I did run across some cages on Kijiji by a supplier that I can't remember the name of. Very nice cage too btw, it looks pretty big. I'm in the Niagara Region more or less.

Thanks for the links Spike, Parrotdise Perch is an awesome website, I was admiring their bird toys and perches!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Ann the one is Scarborough is called elite pets 

http://www.elite-pets.com/


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks Laura, it's the same link that Spike provided but I didn't see where they were from.


----------

